# C&H Scapegoats wait list



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

We bred 3 market type does this year. One was an accident while my daughter and I were at state fair. I didn't think she was bred so I didn't bother to lute her.

1) Penelope a Boer/Kiko rescue. She's a little odd looking but I love her kids, plus you just can't beat her for parasite resistance and great feet! She's also got a great udder for a market type. She kidded 1/7 going several days late. 









2) Sage the accidental breeding. Sage is 3/4 Boer, a yearling that got in with Myo buck. She kidded 1/23, going 5 days past her only possible due date. 









3) Olive is 50% Myo, 25% Boer, 25% Kiko. She is a diva and a favorite of my husband. Due 2/16









Then we have 4 Alpines bred this year. I try to breed in pairs and we used AI this year. I put cird's in 2 does but they all 4 came into standing heat together. We AI'ed them all on the same day and they all took 

4) Stubborn, she really is that long and is crazy wide through hips and pins. Due 3/13









5) Reckless, she's a personal favorite and I'm really excited to see what she has! Also due 3/13









6) Venus. I love so much about this doe except that she's a kidnapper in the worst way! She would happily take over any kid born here and has never met a kid she didn't want! Venus is already big and she still has over a month to go. Also due 3/13

















7) Dixie, a 2yo FF. She doesn't even look bred but her blood test came back positive. I hope to find a little udder forming under all the hair when she gets her kidding clip! 









The wait is on!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You have a great looking herd!
I can't wait to see your alpine kids


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute kids. Good luck with the rest!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh its gonna be fun to see what all colors you get! All look healthy! Be sure and post all your kidds on our 2020 Kidding Tally and add your numbers! That is the cutest Thread we have!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

@Moers kiko boars

Ummmm . . . Now that I think about it, I have no idea what the Alpine buck even looks like  I chose him from one the nations top breeders and they only post dam and daughters pics!

Here's his ad


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well...if he produced those girls...youve seen 60% of him..lol lol :devil:


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

His dam was 2012 National Champion, Best Udder, and Best Total Performer with 4,000 pounds of milk. One of his first daughters was 1st place 3yo at 2015 Nationals. 

All that said, I don’t even know what color he is! Lots of sundgau in his family though!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Wow! This looks like an exciting kidding season for you and your beautiful herd! Do you have a picture of your Myo buck? I wonder what colors the kids will be based on his coloring.
Keep us posted! (With pictures too! )


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

CaramelKittey said:


> Wow! This looks like an exciting kidding season for you and your beautiful herd! Do you have a picture of your Myo buck? I wonder what colors the kids will be based on his coloring.
> Keep us posted! (With pictures too! )


Sage had the Myo cross kids already. They are adorable  The buckling has a white belt. I had to go in for him to, head down and leg back but there was all the room in the world inside the doe!








Here is a (bad) pic of my Myo buck, his name is Napoleon. 









Olive is by my Myo buck and bred to solid red Boer buck. I'm really interested to see what she has!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pretty girls, and so lucky on your AIs!!  
Rimrock was a sundgau. Be ready for kids with such long legs they look like foals, or spiders, because that's what he likes to throw!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I just saw on the milk sale post that you are in OR-I am in WA. Hello neighbor with like passions(Alpines )!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Ranger1 said:


> I just saw on the milk sale post that you are in OR-I am in WA. Hello neighbor with like passions(Alpines )!


I'm really excited about this year! AI opens doors to genetics that we'd never have access to normally. We have such incredible genetics available locally too. Between Southern Washington and Northern California there are a lot exceptional Alpine breeders.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes sir! Arguably the 3 best Alpine breeders, right in these 3 states!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

SUPER NICE genetics on the Alpine!! Woot! Woot! Need to see those kids!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Here are my girls


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

The HUGE problem with all of this is ...... you live in Oregon! You need to move to Ohio - I have a dear friend who is starting to develop her Alpine breeding program and does LA and shows..... I know a farm you can buy .......:clapping: Nice line up - can't wait to see how the bloodlines work together...Im pretty enamored with Reckless....


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

I love Reckless. I bought her and Stubborn this past summer for $200 each. They hadn’t had their feet done in over a year, Reckless had never been milked, both were terrified of people. They were only handled for annual vaccinations. 

They’ve both settled down really well and are happy, friendly girls now. 

We show and do LA every year and I finally signed up for DHIA. I never did before because I usually dry them off in October when my littles wrestling season starts but this year my daughter got her license so that should help!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

So . . . I'm starting to wonder if Olive may have taken on the next heat and not be due for another 3+ weeks. I'm not sure. She really has only the tiniest little udder ever. She is half Myotonic but her dam is Boer/Kiko with a beautiful udder.

Maybe it's just me. I mostly raise dairy does. Maybe this teeny, tiny, itty, bitty udder is normal for Myo's? Maybe her udder will come in when or even after she kids? I've been breeding goats for years and this is the smallest udder I've seen when she's due in couple days!

I preg test with a blood test and she would've only been 14 days pregnant when if she took the second heat. The test came back with a strong positive, .60 when recheck levels are .13 to .21. I can't imagine even getting a positive test at only 2 weeks bred.










Here's her ridiculous ears!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Depends on the myo. I have one myo doe that would make a dairy goat jealous lol. My others ones are at least twice the size of your pic when they kid


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

And them look like myo ears lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd be prepared for the earliest date but don't be surprised if it is the later date.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice looking girls! Can't wait to see the rest of the younguns


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

2 of my myos utters


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Babies coming.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

I think she must have bred on a 5 day heat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any babies?

That bubble coming out says it all.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Any babies?
> 
> That bubble coming out says it all.


I believe the one with the bubble is @Moers kiko boars doe being used as an example of udder size


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:upthumbup)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK gotcha.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

My spoiled doe is still doing nothing and is only interested in getting brushed or fed.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

CBPitts said:


> My spoiled doe is still doing nothing and is only interested in getting brushed or fed.


Awww! 
Is she usually super friendly? If does that tend to be more skittish become friendly, that means babies are on the way!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

She’s always friendly just not as pushy as she is right now. She’s horribly rude as her normal behavior and will paw at you if you stop scratching her but she won’t pursue. This week if the pawing doesn’t work and you move away she comes to you and paws plus bites! I’m pretty soft on them most of the time but she got her nose slapped today. She got be right up high on the back of thigh and it hurt! Bratty doe!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Olive is getting closer! Her ligaments are softer, her teeny tiny udder is a little bigger . . . Maybe in the next few days! She's a first timer so I'm excited to see what she has!









Meanwhile, Venus just keeps getting bigger and bigger. This poor girl still has 22 days till her due date. Her very first kidding was a c section so I'm a bit nervous


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my...FF is a cutey. Getting closer! Poor Venus...looks like she swallowed 2 beach balls.(rofl):inlove: She is soooo cute. Cant wait to see the babies!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Weelllll, the country in your pics looked pretty suspicious and other little things just kinda clicked. You live about 14 miles from me lol.
Yes, I snooped your website


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

goathiker said:


> Weelllll, the country in your pics looked pretty suspicious and other little things just kinda clicked. You live about 14 miles from me lol.
> Yes, I snooped your website


small world! Do we know each other??


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Olive is losing her mucus plug, super restless, soft/gone lugs (she’s fat, short, and steep so harder to check for sure). Hopefully today although I put her in and most of the others went out so now she’s mad.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

It's a single red buck kid for Olive. 8.10 pounds and she screamed like nothing I've ever heard! She's happy enough now that he's actually here though


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

He's a handsome little guy! Congrats!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

He's got more white than I realized! Olive may have a teeny, tiny udder but there's plenty in it and this guy full as a tick already!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What a sweet face ...handsome little guy


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats! Nice looking buckling! Hes a big boy..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

After Olive kidded I was out for a couple hours but when I got back she chewing hard on something. She swallowed as I was coming into the stall. I haven’t seen placenta and now I’m wondering if she ate it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, cute.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Alpines! How many are in there? They are all due March 13th. 
Dixie and Venus. Dixie is a FF, Venus has had twins and triplets but she's huge this year!















Stubborn
















Reckless


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow Venus sure does carry them high & out!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

SalteyLove said:


> Wow Venus sure does carry them high & out!


Yes, yes she sure does! She is big though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Venus with 11 days to her due date. Her udder is really filling and her lungs are already softening. I'm not sure she's going to make it until the 13th! 









I just realized all my Alpines are due Friday the 13th!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Venus kidded. Triplet bucks. 2 were stillborn but one is alive. Looks pretty good for a premie this early. He's not holding temp though and he's not able to stand. We've had to warm him up and bottle feed. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

So sorry about the other 2. He is adorable though.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm so sorry she kidded early and you lost two. The little guy looks like a fighter. I hope he gets strong and thrives quickly. He's a cutie.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Any advice would be welcome. We’ve only had one other premie here. I’m hoping to give him back to Venus. She’s breaking my heart. She’s searching and calling and mommy murmuring.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

CBPitts said:


> Any advice would be welcome. We've only had one other premie here. I'm hoping to give him back to Venus. She's breaking my heart. She's searching and calling and mommy murmuring.


Poor momma 
I'm sure you've done the vitamin b and selenium thing already but do you have a doggie sweater and heating pad? Maybe putting him in her stall with lots of heat and a snug place for him to curl up will help both of them.
How many days premie is he? Does he have his bottom teeth starting to erupt yet?
I'm guessing here but a warm place to be and full tummy of colostrum counts for a lot.

I know some folks give dex to their premies too to help with lung development though I'm not positive of the dose.
@Moers kiko boars @SalteyLove @happybleats @ksalvagno @toth boer goats @Damfino @Jessica84


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

I started a thread for him!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Venus delivered 2 stillborn skids and at least 1 had been dead for a while. Probably why she delivered early. She was still pushing this afternoon but when I had checked I didn’t feel much of anything so I asked the vet to stop bye. Part of a decomposing placenta was left. Banamine and Excede were given.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Poor Venus. The kid is inside for the night. I milked out Venus. Didn’t strip and I milked some earlier too. There’s 124 ounces in the freezer and another 20 in the fridge! That’s not counting what the kid ate today. 
With the kid inside Venus is calling and searching for him. She drug the heat mat (unplugged) out of his corner and the blanket, dug up every corner of the stall, and was rooting through all the piles


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

CBPitts said:


> Poor Venus. The kid is inside for the night. I milked out Venus. Didn't strip and I milked some earlier too. There's 124 ounces in the freezer and another 20 in the fridge! That's not counting what the kid ate today.
> With the kid inside Venus is calling and searching for him. She drug the heat mat (unplugged) out of his corner and the blanket, dug up every corner of the stall, and was rooting through all the piles


She's a good momma! Poor thing, I hope she realizes you're taking good care of the little guy for her and calms down.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

She sure was happy to see him this morning! He’s not nursing and he’s refusing a bottle. I’m down to syringe feeding.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

He finally nursed. The doe isn’t eating though. She’s had banamine but she’s still just miserable. I gave the kid back this morning and she’s more relaxed with him there. Without the kid she’s depressed and lays in the corner with her face against the wall. I’m really hoping they both are doing better by the end of the day.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

That's great news that he's nursing!

Did the doe only get the one injection of Excede or is she on a sequence of antibiotics? What's her rectal temperature with the Banamine in her? 
Maybe she needs a uterine antibiotic flush as well?

I hope you can get her eating. Offer pine boughs? A slice of bread? 

I'd also be tempted to give her a dose of CMPK or other calcium .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

@SalteyLove Excede is a long acting, targeted antibiotic that was made specifically for uterine infections. There will be a follow up dose in 5 days (I think it's 5 days anyways). I haven't given calcium but I did ask the vet and she wanted to wait at least 24 hours to see if she has a real change first.

In the past hour or two she has been eating a bit more and ate every treat I gave her, bread, raisins, an apple slice, and a few animal crackers.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmmm off the top of my head I thought Excede was 1cc per 40lbs every 3 days for 3 doses but I can't find a reference for that


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

I found it, it’s a single follow up in 3 days. It’s on the Zoetis website. Her temp with the banamine was 102.8. 

I know my vet will only do a uterine flush if it’s absolutely necessary. 

It’s now been 24 hours since the initial shot and she’s eating and happily caring for her kid and bashing the stall gate at any other doe that comes too close. The kid found Venus on his own and found a teat and successfully nursed! 
(woo)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(dance):coolmoves:


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

I think Stubborn is getting ready. She’s the loooooong bodied doe. She’s also the doe with listeriosis. This morning she had no udder at all and firm ligaments, no mush to her hind end, nothing. Even the vet commented when she was out yesterday that if she didn’t know she AIed she’d think she had bred the next cycle! This evening she starts murmuring nonstop and I check and she’s got some udder and very, very soft ligs. This is my first kidding with her so we’ll see how it goes!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Stubborn had a single doe.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

There’s nothing quite as nice as sitting in my recliner in the evening drinking tea and being able to watch the new kid nursing from the barn cam!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She's beautiful! It's so good to see your doe eating too. 
Congratulations on both counts!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

That is one beautiful doeling and I'm glad you finally got one! Are you planning on keeping her? She's a cutie! (thumbup)


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

I’m pretty sure we plan on keeping all the Alpines doelings this year. I’m too excited about these genetics to sell any as kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Dixie, our FF had twins today! She did a great job and she's being a great mom! One buckling, the lighter one, and a doeling. I cracked up at the doelings nursing face!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh you better watch that little lady she's got personality to spare! I'll bet she's going to be a stinker and getting into everything


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice, congrats.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

The doeling is trouble already! She’s bouncing and seems to consider her brother a great spring board for leaps!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

CBPitts said:


> The doeling is trouble already! She's bouncing and seems to consider her brother a great spring board for leaps!


Yay! Spunky is my favorite kind of kiddo


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Ugh. Reckless is the last I have left to kid. She’s been uncomfortable for days but last night she was really restless although she still had some ligs left. None this morning, up and down all down all day, built a big nest in her stall but not much else. I finally scrubbed, gloved, lubed up and checked. Her cervix is barely open. She hasn’t really been pushing for sure, I have seen a couple on the cam but I think she may have just been pooping while laying down. Ugh, she’s really dragging this out and making me worried!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

A single buckling. This hasn't been a great year for dairy kids. 4 does bred AI, 5 kids total, 3 bucks. The only doe that had more than 1 (that lived) was my FF.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------

